# halal meat in lisbon



## peaches

Could anyone let me know where i could buy some halal meat in Lisbon?, thanks.


----------



## nelinha

Hi Peaches,
Have you tried going to Martim Moniz? The Metro stops there and as you come out there are a lot of Muslims in the area that will be able to help you. What about the mosque near the museu Gulbenkian. If you are near Cascais, go to Cascais villa, there is a restaurant there called a taste of India, some of the staff are from Bangladesh and from Pakistan they will be able to help you. Salaam, Nelinha


----------



## peaches

nelinha said:


> Hi Peaches,
> Have you tried going to Martim Moniz? The Metro stops there and as you come out there are a lot of Muslims in the area that will be able to help you. What about the mosque near the museu Gulbenkian. If you are near Cascais, go to Cascais villa, there is a restaurant there called a taste of India, some of the staff are from Bangladesh and from Pakistan they will be able to help you. Salaam, Nelinha


hi Nelinha and thank you for your help. we are still in scotland and returning to portugal in february so this will be very helpful. we'll try martim moniz and see how we get on, thanks again salaam P.


----------



## nelinha

Hi Peaches,
went on the web and found that there are at least 4 halaal butcheries in Lisbon, one in Lisbon proper, two in Odivelas and one in Larangeiro. Don't know if I'm allowed to give you site addresses, if not can you contact me and I will let you know the name of the site. I also noticed on the site that you can buy halaal chicken at most big malls. Have a nice trip back to Portugal, I believe it's freezing there. We are having a very hot summer in southern africa.Salaam, Nelinha


----------

